# Help and Advice Needed Please



## BigDoll (May 16, 2016)

Hi My name is Fiona and I am extremely overweight and lack confidence. I have always admired bodybuilders and their dedication and commitment. I would love to be able to transform my body from flab to fab!!

I will be 40 this year but i know its never too late to start. Im 5ft 9 and 124kg. Ive always had a healthy appetite and i used to be about 70kg when i was 18.Ive gained weight after having children and being in an abusive relationship which led to my lack of confidence and depression. My biggest problems are not eating regular,portion control and sedentry lifestyle.

Can you please advise me on losing the fat and to gain muscle mass?

My Dr has put me on the healthwise scheme where i can have 12 wks free access to my local gym where i will receive my induction in the next few days so i am determined to make the most of this brilliant jumpstart to my healthier future.

I appreciate any advice xxx


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

BigDoll said:


> Hi My name is Fiona and I am extremely overweight and lack confidence. I have always admired bodybuilders and their dedication and commitment. I would love to be able to transform my body from flab to fab!!
> 
> I will be 40 this year but i know its never too late to start. Im 5ft 9 and 124kg. Ive always had a healthy appetite and i used to be about 70kg when i was 18.Ive gained weight after having children and being in an abusive relationship which led to my lack of confidence and depression. My biggest problems are not eating regular,portion control and sedentry lifestyle.
> 
> ...


 Unfortunately there are not too many women on the board, best place for you to post and ask questions would be in the diet and nutrition section. (something I know sod all about). There are lots of knowledgeable people that will be able to help you and you will get faster replies this way.


----------



## BigDoll (May 16, 2016)

Thanks Quackerz. Will try that then x


----------



## Gina (May 17, 2016)

Post Your menu please...


----------

